# Good fonts for handouts (letters, books etc.)?



## nyenyec (Jun 30, 2009)

Almost every other session I have some sort of written handout: letters or journal entries from NPCs, pages from books describing legends etc.

Can you suggest any good fonts to use for printing these?
(Preferably free.)

I started using Zapfino which is beautiful, but I'd like to have something that looks older.


----------



## Kez Darksun (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure if these are anything you've looked at before, but just looking through the fonts in Word 2007, I came across these three fonts.


----------



## Storn (Jun 30, 2009)

Try blambot... they have some very nice free fonts, very fantasy oriented.  

Blambot Comic Fonts and Lettering


----------



## sjmiller (Jun 30, 2009)

Let's see, BD Merced is a great font to use for gaming handouts. Blackadder ITC works good too for a fancier handwritten looking font. Chaucer is also a good handwriting font. Cloister Black for that Old English writing look. KellyAnnGothic can be a bit much, but can work for some forms of fairy or other fancy script. Finally, I occasionally use Thalia, but only on things where I want a nice headline.

Gee, can you tell I do a bit of desktop publishing?


----------



## Wombat (Jul 1, 2009)

You could also check out these fonts:

Script > Handwritten fonts | dafont.com


----------



## Saracenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Official D&D Fonts Ref:
TSR & WotC Font FAQ

HPL Prop Fonts:
HPLHS Prop Fonts

Dingbat City:
the Dingbat pages

The Scriptorium:
Scriptorium Fonts, Art and Design

Coron's Sources of Font
Coron's Sources of Fonts (1)

Free Fonts:
dafont.com


----------



## Hawke (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow... this thread is awesome. 

I was about to start on a set of mythology "handouts" for my game to deepen the world and explain some things and I was about 2 days from starting a similar thread myself. Already I've got what I need! Thanks! 

I hope this isn't too much of a thread-jack, but anybody have any tips for presenting image handouts to players that look like letters? I've got a generic photoshop page of old parchment I usually write on that does the trick, but I was curious if other methods (i.e. some java/flash page flippy-eyecandy) or a repository of some various parchment backgrounds or something. Just trying to change things up so they feel like they have different letters and not just another-dm-background-with-cool-new-font.


----------



## Hereticus (Jul 2, 2009)

nyenyec said:


> Good fonts for handouts (letters, books etc.)?




The best font ever... *NOSFER*


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 2, 2009)

Lord Kyl's site is currently changing hosts, but has some very good fonts and clipart. One of my favorites from his site is Vatican Rough Letters 8th Century (used here in a motivational poster)-






The Auld Grump


----------



## FriarRosing (Jul 2, 2009)

sjmiller said:


> Blackadder ITC works good too for a fancier handwritten looking font.




I see Blackadder everywhere. I used it once for a handout, and the commas all blended in with the bottoms of the letters, making it look like I was crappy at writing. It was a sad day.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 2, 2009)

Some I like: 

Amienne
Brush Script MT
Boopee
Edwardian Script ITC
Vivaldi
Pristina


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm quite liking MagicMedieval, lately. But I have so many fonts, and that's just the first one I can recall the name of. That I've used, and had success with, I mean.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 2, 2009)

Well here's a list, yer lucky I'm on my art PC which has about 1300 fonts 
Lot of these maybe old and not around any more as I've been collecting for a long time from sites, magazine discs, some maybe bought, etc.

Black Chancery
Scurlock and Carribean Treasure (piratical)
Sable Lion
Gothic Love Letters (good for githyanki I think!)
Hirosh (japanese like)
Hobbiton Brushhand (hobbit like!)
Ikon Write
Iron Gate (spiky, devillish?)
Justinian (latin)
Khaless Shadow (very odd! scifi?)
Kefka (dabbu!!)
Lashon Tov (hebrew)
Marathon (greek like)
Papyrus (that's Dark Sun font?)
Samarkan (gorgeous font!)
Siddiqua (Arabic)
Stacatto222 (harsh scary)
Strombringer (damn cool)
A Charming Font Superexpanded
Abaddon
Achilles (greek like)
Ambrosia
Arr Matey
Baphomet
Bastarda
BoneFont


For Medieval like:
martel
MaranOrthodox Chruch
Mael
Hours in the Rain
Carolingia
Angerthas
Cry Uncial
Anglo Saxon 8th c
Argor Priht Scaqh
Beowulf1

As for runes:
cthulhu-runes
beth-Luis-Fearn
Agathodaimon
Alchemy
Syriac
Pictish Thebian
Aneirin
Futhark
Runic Alt
ANgerthas
andthe Forgotten realms ones, Thorass, Dethek
and the babylon5 ones, Mimbari and others
Meroitic Demotic


----------

